# It's Summer Time!!!



## LarryWolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Bone in ribeyes on the Performer, two rubbed with Wolfe Rub, one with S&P.  My wife picked some zuchini, mater's, and some jalapeno's from the garden and simmered together and it turned out very good!  Nothing like fresh veggies in this heat wave we're having!


----------



## zilla (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking good brother!  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome Wolfe dude =D> 

Even in this heat I would drink that beer :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow. Looks great. I think the WR steaks coulda used a little more rub though. It's awesome when you realy pack it on there! 

So... tell us... What did you use to _dispose of_  all the wonderful juice? Bread, biscuit, or the ol ... lift up the plate and slurp trick?  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice dinner Larry!


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 19, 2006)

Man Larry those pork chop steaks look great!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2006)

The food looks like something out of a cooking magazine.  Great pics


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Wow. Looks great. I think the WR steaks coulda used a little more rub though. It's awesome when you realy pack it on there!
> 
> So... tell us... What did you use to _dispose of_  all the wonderful juice? Bread, biscuit, or the ol ... lift up the plate and slurp trick?  :!:



You're right about the rub Scotty.  My wife seasoned the steaks while I was cleaning and lighting the grill.  I'll usually add more to the top once I do the initial flip and let it melt into the meat.  I used rolls to sop up the juice!


----------



## Finney (Jul 19, 2006)

Very good job there buddy. =D> 
Looks great.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

Those ribeyes are lookin good, might have to pick me up some......nothin like a tall icy beer


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya had me all the way up to the Miller Lite #-o 
Other than that it looks fantastic! :!:  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Ya had me all the way up to the Miller Lite #-o
> Other than that it looks fantastic! :!:  =D>




 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":l0b0o6ks]Ya had me all the way up to the Miller Lite #-o
> Other than that it looks fantastic! :!:  =D>




 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>[/quote:l0b0o6ks]


yep i agree, you need a ice cold PBR   =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep i agree, you need a ice cold PBR   =D>[/quote:6ne32m0j]
They still make that stuff?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They still make that stuff?   [/quote:1lpdoe3c]

Yes they do. They still make schlitz stroh's genny piels shafers ect. Alot of these older beers closed down but sold off the recipe and now they are brewed all over the country.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 22, 2006)

PBR, yuk! When we were in high school (many years ago) we drank Blatz Beer. $0.79 a six pack!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 22, 2006)

Blatz!  Now that is an old one.  Brought back some memories on that one. 

I would drink one, and probably only one, if I could find it


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 22, 2006)

.79 for a sixer wow!!!!

we used to get Olympia when we were in high school it was like $8 a case  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

it had on the can beer of the Gods or something like that   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

What about "Red white & Blue"?
$6 a case, it came in a plastic tray that made one hell of a chair :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> What about "Red white & Blue"?
> $6 a case, it came in a plastic tray that made one hell of a chair :!:


My boss at 3M drank that and alot of it.  I tried it once  #-o  Didn't finish it either...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was nasty! But back then $6 was alot of $ :!:


----------

